# "playa" --"praia"



## toscairn

I'm curious about this: "l" in Spanish words correspond to "r" in Portugese. For example,

"playa" "praia" 
"plata" "prata"
"blanco" "branco"

Why do that happen? Any insight on this is welcome!


----------



## Focalist

L->R (and R->L) shift is just one of those things that happen in the development of some languages. I don't know of any precise explanation for why it happened to Portuguese in particular.

[Joke warning] One theory is that somewhere in the Middle Ages the Portuguese used their "L"s for kindling to get through a particularly bad winter, and come the summer they found they had almost none left... The Croatians had much the same problem when they unwisely let foreign visitors buy up nearly all of their native vowels in the 12th century... [/Joke warning]

Obliged / Obrigado / Arigato,

F


----------



## toscairn

Would you plz make your joke easier for me to understand? 

Arigato!


----------



## Focalist

Sorry, toscairn. (Your name seems vaguely Irish, by the way!: toscaire = delegate, deputy).

Kindling = 火付き(ひつき, hitsuki)、薪 (たきぎ, takigi)

My "joke" was that the Portuguese once suffered a bad winter and, looking everywhere for 薪 to start their fires in order to keep warm, they thought that the letter "l" (since it looked like a stick) would make a good fuel. Unfortunately the winter was so hard that when summer arrived nearly all the "l"s had been used up to make fires. Hence the extreme shortage of "l"s in modern Portuguese: even when they had used "r"s to fill as many gaps as possible (blanco -> branco) etc., they were still so short of "l"s that words like _la_ and _lo_ (= "the") had to do without "l"s at all, becoming simply _a_ and _o_, while other words, like _salida_ ("exit"), had "l"s surgically removed from their insides, becoming _saída_... One "l", however, remained untouchable: Lisboa, the capital city, never had to suffer the disgrace of becoming "Isboa". That is why "big L" is, even to this day, still called a capital letter....

F


----------



## Lems

HAHAHAHA!!!

Very imaginative, Focalist.

Lems
_____________________________________________________________________
You know you're getting old when you start riding a bike and your kids take the car.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

The majority of Spanish words having _ll_ often change the _ll_ part into _lh_ when translated into Port.

    "Portuguese was not kind to the letter _l_. After a stop, it was usually replaced by the other liquid, _r_. Between two vowels it was often simply dropped. Even the definite articles have dropped it, leaving nothing but a vowel!" Go here.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Pelo pouco que li ou pude entender ou pelas pequenas conclusões a que, desesperadamente, tento agarrar-me, as diferenças ortográficas entre uma e outra língua se fizeram sentir (ou tornaram-se mais aparentes) a partir do séc. 16. Num processo não mais e não menos lento que o desmembramento da Pongea em vários continentes. Pelo menos.


----------



## araceli

Pangea...........


----------



## toscairn

I had a good laugh reading your joke, Focalist!

At long last I knew from where my name comes! Irish it is.

The way many Japanese speak English is often teased at and called "engrish" but I don't think same goes for English spoken by Portugese. 

a little trivia: many Portugese may think that "arigato" came from "obrigado", but according to Japanese scholars it came from an ancient Japanese word. Still it's as much a good way to remember "arigato", as for English speakers to learn it as "alligator."


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

araceli said:
			
		

> Pangea...........


 O b r i g a d o.


----------



## Graziella

Marcio_Osorio said:
			
		

> O b r i g a d o.



Oi Marcio,
olhe ahim!!!
http://www.kohphanganferrugem.com/posada.htm


----------



## Graziella

Oi Marcio,
Olhe ahim!

http://www.kohphanganferrugem.com/posada.htm

Não sei como fazer para mandar o link em forma direita.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Eu vi. Obrigado. Vc tá naquela pousada?


----------



## Graziella

Marcio_Osorio said:
			
		

> Eu vi. Obrigado. Vc tá naquela pousada?



I will be there! no fevereiro!!! Nos vemos lá?


----------



## araceli

Oi pessoal:
 Eta!    Este foro se parece cada vez mais ao programa de Roberto Galán!
 Deixem algum brasileiro solto para quando eu vaja!!!  
Tchau


----------



## Graziella

araceli said:
			
		

> Oi pessoal:
> Eta!    Este foro se parece cada vez mais ao programa de Roberto Galán!
> Deixem algum brasileiro solto para quando eu vaja!!!
> Tchau



Você e muito zelosa, hein?
Podemos partilhar os garotos. Não tem jeito brigar por eles.
Alem disso e vou com meu marido. Deixo todos os garotos prá você.


----------



## araceli

Desculpe, Graziella, só estava brincando, porém sim, sou ciumenta!
Um pouquinho mais velho do que garoto seria melhor!!
Tchau


----------



## Graziella

araceli said:
			
		

> Desculpe, Graziella, só estava brincando, porém sim, sou ciumenta!
> Um pouquinho mais velho do que garoto seria melhor!!
> Tchau



Araceli, eu não sou ciumenta!!!
não pida mais velho o garotinho. Mais joven melhor!!!


----------



## araceli

Sim, mais novo do que eu!
Sou uma velha verde!


----------



## Graziella

araceli said:
			
		

> Sim, mais novo do que eu!
> Sou uma velha verde!



Araceli, os homens prefiren as meninas jovens, por que você não pode pedir garotos mais novos também?
eu acho que é legal!


----------



## araceli

Pois é! Está na moda...


----------

